# M&P lacks moisturizer



## Silverfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I am new to the soap business.  I have notice that my soap does not leave your skin feeling moisturized.  In fact it makes your skin feel like you have just bathed with cheap hotel shop.  
Is there something I am missing?  I have also tried different base soaps with no luck.  Is there something I can add to it to make my skin feel as soft as a baby's bottom?


----------



## lsg (Apr 26, 2014)

You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus Premium  Aloe & Olive Soap Base.


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 26, 2014)

All bases are different.  Those that are detergent based may bit a bit more harsh than non-detergent bases - but that is personal preference.  You may need to try out a few different ones to see which you like.  I have only used SFIC non-detergent bases so I cannot recommend any others.


----------



## Silverfish (Apr 27, 2014)

lsg said:


> You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus Premium  Aloe & Olive Soap Base.



I recently ordered from WSPP and i purchased the Aloe & Olive so I will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Silverfish (Apr 27, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> All bases are different.  Those that are detergent based may bit a bit more harsh than non-detergent bases - but that is personal preference.  You may need to try out a few different ones to see which you like.  I have only used SFIC non-detergent bases so I cannot recommend any others.



I have not experimented detergent and non-detergent yet.  It might be worth it.  Sorry for being such a noob but what is SFIC?


----------



## Val-11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Silverfish said:


> I have not experimented detergent and non-detergent yet.  It might be worth it.  Sorry for being such a noob but what is SFIC?



I was wondering the same thing... searching led me here. 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23317

SFIC is a manufacturer of MP bases. If you google SFIC soap base it will show you a few places to get it.


----------



## stlsoaps (May 2, 2014)

Detergent-Free shea from WSP is more moisturizing. So is their oatmeal base.


----------

